# Can sheep and horses live together?



## joshplus10 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm coveting my neighbors lambs, but I don't know the first thing about sheep.

My horses have a three-sided loafing shed and  couple of acres to wander around in.  What would happen in I threw in a few lambs?


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 16, 2010)

They would get along like a house afire and the horse would protect your lambs.    Sheep and horses do very well together but be careful if you feed your horse sweet feed, as the sheep can get copper toxicity pretty quickly if they sneak the horse feed.


----------



## Lalaith (Jun 27, 2010)

Sheep and horses don't share the same pest and disease pressures so they are a great fit.  The sheep will also graze down some of the weeds and undesirable grasses that the picky horses won't touch.  

Some horses will chase the sheep or are frightened of them at first but after a while they tend to get along, as Beekissed said.


----------



## twodraftmom (Sep 30, 2011)

I would like to add that the horses CAN hurt the sheep by accident.. I had my draft horse accidently step on a sheep.  that sheep now has a permanent crooked back pastern.  IT was totally an accident but brought on by a dog being in the middle of everything.. The sheep were basically UNDER the horse for protection.


----------

